# Leatheries Saddle



## tinykin (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi:

Still digging through my uncle's bicycle parts and have come across another leather saddle (Brooks B90 from 1906/07 last time!Although I still don't know the value). Any information on this? Year? Value? Thanks.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 1, 2010)

No idea on the value but I found this little bit of info on the web.That dates it pre 1930ish.

The Leatheries Ltd of Sampson Road North, Sparkbrook, Birmingham was taken over by Brooks in the 1930s.

The Mansfield Saddle Co. Ltd. was at several locations over the years, the last being 24 Heathfield Road, Handsworth, Birmingham.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Apr 17, 2018)

I know I'm reviving an old thread. But I just purchased one of these seats. And cannot find much info on this company. If anyone knows anything please let me know.


----------

